# Pink Bulbs?



## dht (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi everyone, it is that time for me to change out my t5 ho bulbs,so... i was wondering if i should keep all 6500k bulbs ,or should i switch a few of the 6500k bulbs out for pink bulbs?,do the pink bulbs help plants alot or are they just for looks,this is a planted tank and all my plants are doing pretty well, although i do wish i could get some color from the pink bulbs as everyone knows the 6700ks are kind of that yellow tint,and ide like my fishs colors to pop more ,but if that will risk my plants health then ,thats a no go. ,thanks for any help in advance ,please comment as soon as you can.


----------



## LittleFishJoe (Jun 29, 2014)

The "pink bulbs" are the flora sun 5000k If I remember right. They produce more of the "red spectrum" light. Couldn't tell ya if it would harm ur plants, but at least u know what it called


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Can't speak to the pink bulbs,but the higher the K the more white/blue a bulbs color will be.So if the "yellow" of your 67k is unpleasant look into 10-12K bulbs.My leds are 12k on my FW planted tank.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The pink ones will actually help with growth. When I had my Current USA fixture I had the 6700K bulb and one flora bulb. I did have great growth, even better than with the PC bulbs of just daylight.

This is what Current USAs description of their Tru Lumen Freshwater Flora is: Closely matching the chlorphyll absorption peak for photosynthesis, Flora Freshwater lamps provide the necessary light for strong plant growth while making colors in fish vibrant. Ideal for freshwater planted and fish aquariums.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I used to have times that. (LUMOFLOR) Since I got a lot of algae. The colors of the fish and plants were falsified.
Then, these were not taken with us. Only the butcher, so the sausage looks nice pink.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Plants need red in the spectrum, but it penatrates the least distance I believe(compared to other wavelengths).
This seemed to be a fairly accurate link on basic lighting;
Light in the Planted Aquarium
It is my belief as you go higher in temp(K) you only gain more spectrum(wavelenghts) as none that are in a 3000,5500K are missing or diminished in 10,000 or 12,000k.The higher the K more Blue/white the light looks TO US.We don't see the red spectrum as well as plants or inverts(it is there). It is not necessary for our eye to clearly see "red" in order to provide enough of the spectrum for plants.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would just get the light that visually pleases you the most. Whether that is some pink bulb or a 10000k bulb is up to you and your tastes. I really like the look of 10000k and have a mixture of those and others on my tanks.

The growth between one spectrum and another (assuming they are all within what a plant needs) is very subjective. In lower light tanks it can be very difficult to tell differences between one bulb or another. In some cases it is a perceived difference because maybe the bulb I replaced it with was old and was loosing its usefulness anyway. Assuming fresh bulbs with concentrations of one or other spectrum it is likely there would be little difference in what you can notice in growth rates. Regardless, it all comes down to what you like/want.


----------

